# 20 days and counting....



## 152bobby (Jun 15, 2016)

Counting every day until my next visit to Polis, can't wait, love the place !!!


----------



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

If you are arriving at Paphos Airport, you may like to know there is a new bus route (649) from Paphos Airport to Polis. It starts on 1st July 2017, so the timing for you would be good. It will not be running all year round - according to the Paphos Buses website it will run from April to November:

New Route 649 Polis - Paphos Airport as from 01/07/2017 - Pafos Trans


----------



## 152bobby (Jun 15, 2016)

That's very useful info, thanks, although not sure I'd use it, I normally get a taxi to and from the airport included in my holiday.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

152bobby said:


> Counting every day until my next visit to Polis, can't wait, love the place !!!


Don't tell everyone about it! They'll all want to come!


----------



## 152bobby (Jun 15, 2016)

Just arrived back in the UK after another fantastic time in Polis. Will be back soon.


----------



## 152bobby (Jun 15, 2016)

Ok, not long back from Polis, great holiday. I'm now looking at booking our next visit next year. To save money and staying in our usual villa, I can save a considerable sum of money if we go in April or October.
Can anyone who lives in the polis area tell me exactly what the weather is like in these months and are the restaurants in the village square open during these months. Thanks. Bobby.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

152bobby said:


> Ok, not long back from Polis, great holiday. I'm now looking at booking our next visit next year. To save money and staying in our usual villa, I can save a considerable sum of money if we go in April or October.
> Can anyone who lives in the polis area tell me exactly what the weather is like in these months and are the restaurants in the village square open during these months. Thanks. Bobby.


Hi Bobby,

No one of course will be able to tell you *'exactly'* what the weather will be like, but in my opinion, October is one of the best times of year here. The days will be mostly sunny and warm, the evenings balmy but light outerwear may be necessary and of course there may be rain - some horrendous downpours but which soon clear up. April is much the same, but rain would be more prevalent at that time of the year and may last for 2-3 days. That said, we have had family over at Easter when it fell in April and experienced just 1 or 2 days of rain over a 2 week period.

Swimming pools will be too cold to swim in during April and also from mid to late October (except for the most hardy which included our grandchildren!). The sea is still warm enough to swim in October and even November, but not in April.

All restaurants in Polis Square are open in October, and most if not all will also be open in April. Some places consider the start of the season to be Easter which, in 2018 falls on 1 Apr both in UK and Cyprus (Easter Sun). Flights may therefore be more expensive in early Apr so maybe better to wait until late Apr if that's your chosen time of year. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 152bobby (Jun 15, 2016)

That helps a lot thanks very much.


----------

